# Lay offs, sending yourself through, and other issues...



## extremesgs (Aug 24, 2002)

Ok, so with all these lay offs going on, is it worth while to even hope to get a job in MA in the next 5 years??? Also, for people who aren't MCJTC certified, should they bother putting themselves through with all the certified layed-off people out there? These questions have come up a lot with people I know. 
I'm not into the politics of things, so I figured I'd throw it out to anyone with an ear to the ground.

Thanks.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Four words:

*Go south young man*


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Basically, that's all there is to it. In fact, that's what I would be doing if it weren't for the house I just bought.


----------



## capecop88 (Dec 29, 2002)

If you did put yourself through the academy, Florida will accept it. I think you just have to do a 2 wk course of FL law.

I'm in the same situation as you man. Put myself through or not


----------



## JC1886 (Dec 15, 2002)

I think the only way Florida will,is if you have worked for one year in the state you are certified in. Not 100% but I think when I called to get some info, that is what they told me.


----------



## capecop88 (Dec 29, 2002)

You could be right. I'm not sure either. I hope your wrong though 
I'll check into it and get back to ya


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

The Fla. Dept. of Law Enforcement requires one full year of experience in the discipline in which you are seeking certification. See the below link.

http://www.fdle.state.fl.us/CJST/Rules_and_Policies/equivalency.html


----------



## drewpopo (Dec 21, 2002)

It will not hurt you to go to the academy, even if you dnt get a full time job right away, you will not be able to compete with all the people who are laid off if you dont have the academy. Just because someone has worked before or has experience it does not mean they are going to get the job, my friend thats a chief would rather have someone who he can mold, instead of hiring someone with bad habits. but is all comes down to the $$$$$$$$$$$$$ who ever has the academy goes to the top of the list


----------



## mopar6972 (May 6, 2003)

I think the best thing to do in this situation is to go south... For example, The federal govt has MANY excellent positions in DC, and they are hiring like mad.. The Pentagon Force Protection Agency, as well as the US Capitol Police are excellent agencies, and ones in which more opportunites for advancement exist than in most of the agencies here in Mass. (Pay is usually 39k+ to start) DC, South is the way to go.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Just do it, best thing I ever did. It will go by fast and you are that much closer to a PD job. Then get your associates (at least) and an EMT certificate and you're golden. What you have to know is that it is extremely competitive to attain a non-civil service police officer position. Most departments only hire people with advanced degrees and FT academy and extensive experience. The pool of candidates is very large and the selections are getting tougher. Of course , some non-civil service departments hire their cousins and brothers and everything else. Those departments you don't have a chance so don't bother. Most places want to know you first. Take any job, even part time/special to get your foot in the door but don't hold on too long for the academy. Rumor has it that they will stop self-sponsored people from attending the academy in the near future. Good luck! 8)


----------

